# tax returns soon... :)



## ilovemycoastal (Jun 23, 2011)

whats everyone buying? haha
i myself am thinking BHP


----------



## fugawi (Jun 23, 2011)

Way to think big.........Isn't it called Bluestone or something now.LOL


----------



## ilovemycoastal (Jun 23, 2011)

i dont get it?


----------



## fugawi (Jun 23, 2011)

BHP.....Big mining and steel manufacturer......Need to get a REAL BIG return to buy BHP.


----------



## dossy (Jun 23, 2011)

im getting about 200ish back  so im looking at some geckos


----------



## joelly116 (Jun 23, 2011)

im getting 6,000 so mybe GTP a few mybe


----------



## Erebos (Jun 23, 2011)

joelly116 said:


> im getting 6,000 so mybe GTP a few mybe


 
6k would be nice lol good luck.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 23, 2011)

My income tax bill was just shy of $30k last year...not looking forward to this years!


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

I get about $2000 bill these days so nothing new here. Jonno that's crazy. I thought mine was bad


----------



## Erebos (Jun 23, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> My income tax bill was just shy of $30k last year...not looking forward to this years!


 
Mine is not as big as yours but up that way lol


----------



## woody101 (Jun 23, 2011)

mines normaly between 2-3k and mines going towards Canada holiday at the end of the year


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 23, 2011)

usually get around 1k back, so part will be for a trip to Bundy then the rest on Gecko's or something along those lines.


----------



## kupper (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be heading to the 5-10k bill department again so not buying anything


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tax is bullshit...we work hard all year round they take our money from us and sometimes make us pay supposedly to fix our roads, schools etc and still we are driving on crap bumpy, pothole roads. When really its going to all the centrelink bludgers who don't wont to get a job.

I paid around 11k last year and only got back around $300 back and it will bit the same this year.


----------



## nathancl (Jun 23, 2011)

Europe!!! <3 or crack..... jks lol but it will pay for a few tours atleast


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

i have two words for you ....tax sux .... lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jun 23, 2011)

A motorbike


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 23, 2011)

Im buying some albino darwins of a freind cant wait love the high coloured fluros my favorites


----------



## metalboy (Jun 23, 2011)

im getting a male olive to give my girl some company!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 23, 2011)

most probably something for the new house we just brought. like security systems.. ect


----------



## Erebos (Jun 23, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> most probably something for the new house we just brought. like security systems.. ect


 
Smart!


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 23, 2011)

i wanted to get a kel worley diamond this year but all sold out so im getting a melamine built for one of my pythons should cost about $500 which leaves me with about $1200 to spend on snakes BUT i really want a high yellow diamond.


----------



## Squinty (Jun 23, 2011)

I pay far too much tax and get back pretty much nothing.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jun 23, 2011)

estimating 2.5g back this year. 

My tax will go back to replenish my bank balance for recently buying a UHF and antenna for my 4b and for the purchase of a diamond hatchy from Cement.


----------



## jacorin (Jun 23, 2011)

i'll pay around 15,500 - 16k in tax this year

i'll be lucky to get maybe 500-1k back


----------



## Mayo (Jun 23, 2011)

If I get anything it will just go straight to the home loan, best place for it.


----------



## No-two (Jun 23, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> Tax is bullshit...we work hard all year round they take our money from us and sometimes make us pay supposedly to fix our roads, schools etc and still we are driving on crap bumpy, pothole roads. When really its going to all the centrelink bludgers who don't wont to get a job.




Thats pathetic.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 23, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> most probably something for the new house we just brought. like security systems.. ect


 
Yeah, after a couple of recent threads I don't blame you. 

I have no idea how much I'm getting back. What I get back will probably go towards a home deposit on the theory that once I have my own place I can have as many reptiles as I like. :lol:


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe some heat panels for some big enclosures i am building, and a woma or 2


----------



## Shadow86 (Jun 23, 2011)

some crested dragons and and possibly het for albino spotteds if they still available.if i get decent return, i pay like 50k in tax a year and usually get very little back


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hoping to get a couple of grand back. Have paid about 3000 more then the tax bracket I am in (think I have paid about 24000 give or take a little) Plus about 2500 worth of receipts for stuff. Won't be buying any reps but, maybe some equipment. The rest going into savings for a house. Well that's the plan.


----------



## nicmorris (Jun 23, 2011)

saw on the news yesterday in australia they tax up to 50c a litre on petrol while in the US they are conplaining about paying 18c a litre tax and also conplaining about paying over a dollar US a litre for petrol  bit unfair if you ask me


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine, which is my uni money and education refund rather than actual tax, is going to boring non herp things but I am upgrading some of their enclosures and if I can find a nice male EWD I could be tempted. Already splurged way to much on herps this year, I'm running out of room.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to buy a Leucistic CTS. 
In my head. 


My real tax return shall probably be frittered away on frivolities like rent and bills.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 24, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> I'm going to buy a Leucistic CTS.
> In my head.
> 
> 
> My real tax return shall probably be frittered away on frivolities like rent and bills.


 
Likewise  Unless my long-lost vague family member's inheritance comes through; I got an email about it and everything... from Nigeria


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 24, 2011)

My tax return will definitely be going towards this sucker...


----------



## ilovemycoastal (Jun 24, 2011)

some good ideas!
i have no idea how much im getting back, it should be enough for the python i want.
if its not though, ill keep it all aside for my backpacking trip around europe in sept/oct


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 24, 2011)

Getting around 4k, but most of it is going towards bills I've been putting off for a long time... 

The rest will be going into my "Oh ****" savings account. So more herps for a while.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 24, 2011)

I only get back around $1k, will spend it on gifts for the family


----------



## mummabear (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to use mine to go to the Herpetological Symposium in Sydney in October. I can't wait.


----------



## Jimmy_mc0713 (Jul 21, 2011)

getting myself an albino darwin should be great


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 21, 2011)

I have just bought 2 new enclosures and I am purchasing a dog run, a bunch of reptile accessories, waterfalls and plants for said enclosures, a new computer monitor, a lawn mower and another enclosure for my water dragon and a fridge. Plus, I gave my son a belated birthday present, $350. So all my critters, human and otherwise are going to be pretty happy and if I have any left over might buy myself a new pair of boots.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 21, 2011)

as i dont work (uni student) hubby is the only one who gets $$ money. we got about 2 - 3 k last year, but that was mainly family tax money. this year i think he has done too much overtime so we wont get much back at all. whatever we do get back will go on bills :S (and maybe a few nice new water bowls and lights for the reptiles )


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 21, 2011)

A house.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 21, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> A house.


 
You win lol


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got back from doing mine! Looks like 5 red frogs and a whiz fizz for me! YAY


----------



## Frontosa2597 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol. im thinking of getting a jungle jag. a trio of Stimson and 2 of the most beautiful black and gold female jungles.
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Royziee (Jul 22, 2011)

Got 2.5k back and put it all towards paying back uncle westpac...


----------



## Renenet (Jul 22, 2011)

Just lodged mine. Hmm... GTP or home deposit: what to do, what to do?

Damn, I'll be good. :|


----------



## gandal88 (Jul 23, 2011)

i got 3700 i pay double tax all yr on purpose because i cant save for **** so come tax ime i get a bit more back =D 
i used some for my 300zx that i just bought and im thinkin a high vis black and gold =D


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 23, 2011)

Going to spend likely unnessecary amounts at the dentist! Ive been dying for this as a few things have been stressing me! Dont think there will be anything left afterwoods :l


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

I should go to the dentist. I should pay off the solar. I should buy paint for the front room.

Im more likely to buy a couple more enclosures..


----------

